# NIGHTMARE FIRST TIME PURCHASE



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

So this is a long story but I have been horsey all my life and wanted to purchase my first horse I had been look for a while and was approached my a lady who was looking for sell one of her horses a 24 Yr old tb gelding ex racer we agree I could view him which I did all went smoothly we had a contract where by I would pay 1000 pound upfront and pay the rest in instalments. 

The horse arrived to me on the 26th on June and 2 days into me having the horse she decided she disnt want to give up ownership of him and wanted to loan him instead. She was going to come and have a chat with me in person to sort out a new agreement this HOWEVER NEVER HAPPENED this is now day 3 of having this horse who I love to pieces but I didnt agree to a full loan I agreed to a purchase which is no longer what she wants!! 

Am I within my rights to have my deposit back!? I have said I want the money back she at first refused and tried to tell me I am not caring for him properly and she has welfare concerns!! 

I am heartbroken. 

She has now agreed to being the money but wants to check him Iver to check he's in the same condition he was when he left her and check all her tack is in the same condition. 

What do u do if she refuses to give me the money?? 

I feel utterly stupid and it really has put me off buying again 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 July 2020)

So, you paid 1k deposit for a 24yr old horse, how much was total price?


----------



## Red-1 (2 July 2020)

You had an agreement and now she is trying to change that, so yes, I think you will be entitled to your money back.

In the future, I would always either have a horse on loan or buy it outright. That way it is less confusing.

If you can't get to some agreement, I would keep any texts, emails, messages etc and get some legal advice.

ETA - and yes, I would say that a 24 yo horse would be a token sum rather than a 'proper' price.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

2200 I realise now that this horse was way over prices and I have been taken for a complete mug!! I feel so taken advantage of she knew this was my first horse 😩😢


----------



## Red-1 (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			2200 I realise now that this horse was way over prices and I have been taken for a complete mug!! I feel so taken advantage of she knew this was my first horse 😩😢
		
Click to expand...

As she hasn't been to see you yet, she may well be intending to refund you the money you have already paid and loan the horse, keeping some control that he is not sold on.

That could actually be a good deal, if he is suitable for you, as you won't be responsible when he is no longer fit for work.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Red-1 said:



			You had an agreement and now she is trying to change that, so yes, I think you will be entitled to your money back.

In the future, I would always either have a horse on loan or buy it outright. That way it is less confusing.

If you can't get to some agreement, I would keep any texts, emails, messages etc and get some legal advice.

ETA - and yes, I would say that a 24 yo horse would be a token sum rather than a 'proper' price.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I thought she is changing the agreement but is acting like this is my fault!! I have contacted the BHS and they did say he welfare concerns are not relevwnt she is only doing this because she dosent want to sell!! 

I honestly feel so defeated by all this I haven't eaten for days and can't sleep at all and I feel she's going to come on Saturday to "check him" and make such a hard time of it! I just don't know what to do if she refuses and spouts a load of stuff at me about his condition it's been 6 days I have photos and videos from everyday and have kept a diary too!!


----------



## dixie (2 July 2020)

This is all very odd. 
I would’ve expected someone in her position to grab your offer of purchase. 
If she wants to loan him instead she 100% needs to give you your money back. I’m suspicious tho that she’s going to only partly refund you and will come up with various problems, so be ready for her.


----------



## Red-1 (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			This is what I thought she is changing the agreement but is acting like this is my fault!! I have contacted the BHS and they did say he welfare concerns are not relevwnt she is only doing this because she dosent want to sell!!

I honestly feel so defeated by all this I haven't eaten for days and can't sleep at all and I feel she's going to come on Saturday to "check him" and make such a hard time of it! I just don't know what to do if she refuses and spouts a load of stuff at me about his condition it's been 6 days I have photos and videos from everyday and have kept a diary too!!
		
Click to expand...


See my post above, it could work out to be a good thing?


----------



## Equi (2 July 2020)

Get your money back and run. You wouldn’t want this owner as a loaner. You’ll love the next horse too.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Red-1 said:



			As she hasn't been to see you yet, she may well be intending to refund you the money you have already paid and loan the horse, keeping some control that he is not sold on.

That could actually be a good deal, if he is suitable for you, as you won't be responsible when he is no longer fit for work.
		
Click to expand...

Once I said I thought it best he went back to her as thibgs were starting to get nasty


Red-1 said:



			See my post above, it could work out to be a good thing?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I would not be happy loaning from her now she has accused me of putting his welfare at risk and she has shown she is just a not very nice person. 

I would of been happy to loan had she not have turned on me like this as if it was my fault.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

dixie said:



			This is all very odd.
I would’ve expected someone in her position to grab your offer of purchase.
If she wants to loan him instead she 100% needs to give you your money back. I’m suspicious tho that she’s going to only partly refund you and will come up with various problems, so be ready for her.
		
Click to expand...

I am too paying for return transport!! I have got daily pictures and video of him from the day he came I have some of the girls down my yard there aswell to support me if she dose get nasty but I'm not being tick I'm totally within my right tk have my deposit back she is changing the agreement and that's not what was agreed xx


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

She's doing you a favour,  that's a ridiculous amount of money for a 24 year old ex racer TB. 

Get the money back first,  then allow her to see him and take him away.  Unless he was bought on trial , then you probably own him even if you have not yet paid in full.  She has no right to see him.  

Do not part with the horse until you have your money!

You'll find another horse to love.  

.


----------



## Auslander (2 July 2020)

i wouldn't be paying to return the horse. If she wants to move the goalposts, and takes the horse back - she can pay for the transport!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 July 2020)

If she no longer wants to sell him she will have to give you your 'deposit' back - that is probably more than the horse is worth anyway.  I hope you got his tack for the price as well.  Once you have got your money, end the loan and send the horse back to his loony owner.  Next time you go to view a horse for sale, take a much more experienced friend with you to advise you.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Auslander said:



			i wouldn't be paying to return the horse. If she wants to move the goalposts, and takes the horse back - she can pay for the transport!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I just want it all over I want her out of my life this I sjust making me so ill 😩


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If she no longer wants to sell him she will have to give you your 'deposit' back - that is probably more than the horse is worth anyway.  I hope you got his tack for the price as well.  Once you have got your money, end the loan and send the horse back to his loony owner.  Next time you go to view a horse for sale, take a much more experienced friend with you to advise you.
		
Click to expand...


He did come with tack I have only ridden him twice in the arena he's only been with me 6 days 😩


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			She's doing you a favour,  that's a ridiculous amount of money for a 24 year old ex racer TB.

Get the money back first,  then allow her to see him and take him away.  Unless he was bought on trial , then you probably own him even if you have not yet paid in full.  She has no right to see him. 

Do not part with the horse until you have your money!

You'll find another horse to love. 

.
		
Click to expand...

If she arrives and picks fault with everything how do I go about dealing with that I do have pictures and videos of him form the day he arrived I hate confrontation I just feel she's going to be a nasty piece of work. All I want is my money and her out of my life.


----------



## Equi (2 July 2020)

Just remain calm and don’t get drawn into slanging matches. Send one text saying you wish to have your deposit back and upon receiving it will give the horse and tack back and have no further contact. Anything she sends back ignore anything else she says ignore. A horse can’t change that much in 6 days unless you’ve been killing it (which you haven’t) so don’t let her try and say she deserves money because of anything.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

equi said:



			Just remain calm and don’t get drawn into slanging matches. Send one text saying you wish to have your deposit back and upon receiving it will give the horse and tack back and have no further contact. Anything she sends back ignore anything else she says ignore. A horse can’t change that much in 6 days unless you’ve been killing it (which you haven’t) so don’t let her try and say she deserves money because of anything.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou I have just felt like this is all my fault 😢  this wasn't what I wanted and I really hope she just comes and gives me the money I don't want to have to get any legal representation involved but if I have to I will!


----------



## scats (2 July 2020)

If I were you I would contact her and say that you did not intend on loaning and this was not what was originally discussed, so you would like to return him and be refunded.

What are these welfare issues that she is saying?


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			If she arrives and picks fault with everything how do I go about dealing with that I do have pictures and videos of him form the day he arrived I hate confrontation I just feel she's going to be a nasty piece of work. All I want is my money and her out of my life.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let her see him.  She has no right to see him,  she doesn't own him,  you do.  She has sold him, he's yours and if she doesn't buy him back you owe her £1200 but she has absolutely no right to see or criticise anything you have done.  She gets to see him when she owns him and after you have the money in your hand and not before.  

.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

scats said:



			If I were you I would contact her and say that you did not intend on loaning and this was not what was originally discussed, so you would like to return him and be refunded.

What are these welfare issues that she is saying?
		
Click to expand...

Exaclty! She knew I was a first time owner but said she's concerned because I asked her questions about farrier ect which I did because I wanted to double check I was doing right!! With what I was doing and also because she had him on basiclly 24.7 turn out and my yard like them to be in of an evening and she didn't like it. But again contract states Im responsible for him. She said I wasn't aloud to vaccinate him if the yard said I had to and I didn't follow her orders when she said to keep him out!


----------



## honetpot (2 July 2020)

Have you got all this in writing? If you haven't send her a text and ask if she has decided when she would like her horse back, as you have no wish to loan the horse, and could she arrange collection. To be honest I wouldn't get hung up about the money now, save that for later.
  Depending on what she says, go from there. Make sure any communication is done by text or email. If she starts stalling, tell her you are asking her to collect the horse, by X date and you will no longer be responsible for any costs in keeping it. Keep a record of all your costs.
  You want to make sure that you have evidence that she has broken the sales contract, the last thing you want to do is complete the sale, so anything that supports the fact she no longer wants to sell the horse, and she has broken the sales contract makes it easier for you to get the money back and costs through small claims.
  When I am selling horses I hate the 'friend' that tags a long but in your case before you go shopping again get someone who knows the horse market to go with you. If the horse is a TB I would have a google of its name and see if you find out its previous owners. Its not usual to sell a horse in its 20's , loan, give away perhaps. I just wonder if someone loaned to her, and she is has sold it without permission. It happened before and there must be something going on because what has happened to you is odd.
 But then a lot of horse people are bordering on bonkers.


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			Exaclty! She knew I was a first time owner but said she's concerned because I asked her questions about farrier ect which I did because I wanted to double check I was doing right!! With what I was doing and also because she had him on basiclly 24.7 turn out and my yard like them to be in of an evening and she didn't like it. But again contract states Im responsible for him. She said I wasn't aloud to vaccinate him if the yard said I had to and I didn't follow her orders when she said to keep him out!
		
Click to expand...


You have a contract?  What does it say?   Any contract saying how you have to keep a horse after you have bought it is not worth the paper it's written on.  

.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 July 2020)

If you have a contract and you have paid the first installment ycbm is right - you already own the horse. The horse is YOURS. So I would absolutely not allow her to come and 'inspect' him. I really think you need to take a deep breath and get a legal letter that says if she wants to cancel the sale then she needs to refund you the money and then she is welcome to collect the horse. If she does not want to end the sale then you will pay the installments as per the contract and you are not giving her access to YOUR horse in the meantime. And be cleare that you are not interested in a loan or having a face to face discussion about a loa either. She is either a fruitcake or a scammer. You need to get advice and be very firm. Or you will end up with no horse and no refund!


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

honetpot said:



			Have you got all this in writing? If you haven't send her a text and ask if she has decided when she would like her horse back, as you have no wish to loan the horse, and could she arrange collection. To be honest I wouldn't get hung up about the money now, save that for later.
  Depending on what she says, go from there. Make sure any communication is done by text or email. If she starts stalling, tell her you are asking her to collect the horse, by X date and you will no longer be responsible for any costs in keeping it. Keep a record of all your costs.
  You want to make sure that you have evidence that she has broken the sales contract, the last thing you want to do is complete the sale, so anything that supports the fact she no longer wants to sell the horse, and she has broken the sales contract makes it easier for you to get the money back and costs through small claims.
  When I am selling horses I hate the 'friend' that tags a long but in your case before you go shopping again get someone who knows the horse market to go with you. If the horse is a TB I would have a google of its name and see if you find out its previous owners. Its not usual to sell a horse in its 20's , loan, give away perhaps. I just wonder if someone loaned to her, and she is has sold it without permission. It happened before and there must be something going on because what has happened to you is odd.
But then a lot of horse people are bordering on bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

I have screen shotted all out messaged regarding her saying she no longer wants the give up ownership of him ect. I stated she no longer want to give up owner shop and I don't want to loan so she is in breach of the contract! She just keep on about these welfare concerns but my legal team said they are nothing to worry about! If I have to go to small claims I will she has messed the wrong person around and tried to turn it around on me! Its such a simple thing the horse is returned I get my money back done dusted she is making it very difficult!! She also stated she didn't have the money so was trying to borrow it from someone so that makes me think that's the reason she was refusing.


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Post 21 you say you've had him 3 days,  post 6 you say you've had him 6 days?

.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 July 2020)

The momey is returned THEN the horse goes back. Don't do it the other way round. I assume you had to pay befioe the horse left her yard? Same thing. Payment before movement is always the way with selling horses.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			Post 21 you say you've had him 3 days,  post 6 you say you've had him 6 days?

.
		
Click to expand...

After having him 2 days she said she didn't want to give up ownership I have had him 6 days today


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			The momey is returned THEN the horse goes back. Don't do it the other way round. I assume you had to pay befioe the horse left her yard? Same thing. Payment before movement is always the way with selling horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had to pay before he left her that makes perfect sense I will stand my ground on that for sure xx


----------



## Lillian_paddington (2 July 2020)

Some sound advice above on the legal side of things so I won’t comment on that apart from good luck. 
But when you do go horse shopping again, take someone knowledgeable along with you. A well-known instructor for example or a yard owner if you know any. A 24yr ex racer is likely to be a walking vets bill for one, yes some horses work up until and into their 30s but they are the minority. Unfortunately you have massively overpaid, it is a horse most people would not take on if it were free. So it is really no bad thing if the sale falls through. 
Once you’ve found someone experienced, I’d draw up a set of criteria for the horse with them. You say this is your first horse so I’ll assume you’re fairly novice (apologies if that’s not right). So have a think about what you want to do with the horse, then have an age range, a budget, temperament, which quirks you will and won’t accept, rough height, rough type etc. And hopefully that way you can end up on something suitable the next horse you buy.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Lillian_paddington said:



			Some sound advice above on the legal side of things so I won’t comment on that apart from good luck.
But when you do go horse shopping again, take someone knowledgeable along with you. A well-known instructor for example or a yard owner if you know any. A 24yr ex racer is likely to be a walking vets bill for one, yes some horses work up until and into their 30s but they are the minority. Unfortunately you have massively overpaid, it is a horse most people would not take on if it were free. So it is really no bad thing if the sale falls through.
Once you’ve found someone experienced, I’d draw up a set of criteria for the horse with them. You say this is your first horse so I’ll assume you’re fairly novice (apologies if that’s not right). So have a think about what you want to do with the horse, then have an age range, a budget, temperament, which quirks you will and won’t accept, rough height, rough type etc. And hopefully that way you can end up on something suitable the next horse you buy.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou I appreciate that and when I am ready to try this again I will defdinrolt take someone with me to view!! But for now I'm not in the frame of mind to try again for a while. Xx


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 July 2020)

She does not get to define 'welfare concern'. She needs some credible evidence which she has not got. That contract also makes it clear that you can refuse to return the horse if you want. You need to agree to return the horse. In which case the buyer must refund. So it is up to you. If you want the horse, keep him! He may be over priced but worth it to you. Or insist on a full refund and she needs to collect or pay for a transporter. If you do keep him I'd pay asap and then cut off all contact.


----------



## DabDab (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			It stated the amount I paid and my instalments I'm paying it says I'm responsible for him and all his costs and she cannot request him back without refunding my money other than on a welfare concern!
		
Click to expand...

Surely it wasn't someone with legal training that wrote that contract? (Also probably best if you crop out the email address)


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

DabDab said:



			Surely it wasn't someone with legal training that wrote that contract? (Also probably best if you crop out the email address)
		
Click to expand...

I remember he clearly saying she got it online and had never sold a animal before 🤔🤔


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 July 2020)

There is something odd going on here!  It is not normal to have a contract when you buy a horse, you get a receipt which says something like '15hh bay gelding , 9 yrs old sold  as seen with one saddle and bridle, received £xxxx with thanks'


----------



## DabDab (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I remember he clearly saying she got it online and had never sold a animal before 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

🤷‍♀️ show it to a lawyer and see what they say, but it's badly written and I shouldn't think it's worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

His details are at the top of the contract I also have his passport aswell which she sent with him! 

She didn't list what tack he came with on the contract only via fb message which I have screen shotted and not sure how she is going to say any of it is damaged as I have also go photos of it when it arrived.


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			His details are at the top of the contract I also have his passport aswell which she sent with him! 

She didn't list what tack he came with on the contract only via fb message which I have screen shotted and not sure how she is going to say any of it is damaged as I have also go photos of it when it arrived.
		
Click to expand...

This is surely a scam.  Sell a horse,  take it back on your own self defined welfare grounds,  then you don't have to refund.  

Is there a paragraph which says something like 'Title does not pass to the purchaser until payment is made in full.'?

If there isn't,  then you almost certainly own this horse and can do what you like with it.  

That was very farsighted of you to photograph the tack when it arrived.   

.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

So legal ownership was stated as the sellers until the last payment had been paid. And I took pictured of it to send a friend to show her everything just luck I think x


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Then you don't own the horse,  and I believe that you  have to return it whether she refunds you or not,  and will have to go to court to get your money back if she won't pay.  

We could have done with that information up front,  it changes everything.  

You need legal advice from someone who understands hire purchase law. 

.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

Surely as she isn't abiding by the contract by wanting to change it she is breaching it??


----------



## DabDab (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			Surely as she isn't abiding by the contract by wanting to change it she is breaching it??
		
Click to expand...

You need a lawyer


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			Surely as she isn't abiding by the contract by wanting to change it she is breaching it??
		
Click to expand...


You said she had agreed to take him back,  which she can do as she owns him.  You need legal help,  you are in a right pickle with that contract.  I don't think a forum is the right place for you to try to get this advice,  sorry.  

.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (2 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			You said she had agreed to take him back,  which she can do as she owns him.  You need legal help,  you are in a right pickle with that contract.  I don't think a forum is the right place for you to try to get this advice,  sorry. 

.
		
Click to expand...

I have got legal advice I just wanted others opinions on this. Weather I was in the wrong here I was happy do go with the current contract she is requesting him back with not refunding me because she dosent want to give up ownership of him 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I have got legal advice I just wanted others opinions on this. Weather I was in the wrong here I was happy do go with the current contract she is requesting him back with not refunding me because she dosent want to give up ownership of him 🤦🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

The opinion of strangers on a forum you've only just joined is not what you need. 

You need a lawyer.  

.


----------



## DabDab (2 July 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I have got legal advice I just wanted others opinions on this. Weather I was in the wrong here I was happy do go with the current contract she is requesting him back with not refunding me because she dosent want to give up ownership of him 🤦🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't really matter whether we think you or her were in the wrong, it is a legal issue, purely that. 

I have to say I never fail to be amazed at the weird and wonderful buying mechanisms people come up with to buy/sell a horse.


----------



## Upthecreek (2 July 2020)

DabDab said:



			It doesn't really matter whether we think you or her were in the wrong, it is a legal issue, purely that.

I have to say I never fail to be amazed at the weird and wonderful buying mechanisms people come up with to buy/sell a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! You pay the agreed price in full, you own the horse, simples. I just can’t understand how you could be confident that the buyer could afford to look after the horse properly if they couldn’t afford to pay the full purchase price, it just baffles me. And as shown here, makes things extremely messy if they go wrong. Slightly off topic I know.....


----------



## honetpot (2 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			Then you don't own the horse,  and I believe that you  have to return it whether she refunds you or not,  and will have to go to court to get your money back if she won't pay. 

We could have done with that information up front,  it changes everything. 

You need legal advice from someone who understands hire purchase law.

.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I thought that if you proved the terms of the original contract had been broken and get the seller to collect the horse, whilst you might not get the money refunded straight away, it makes it clearer. While the buyer has it, she is responsible for its welfare, it is an old horse so it could have issues, and is paying for its keep. It's a new one on me, you get your money and someone else gets to keep it and pay all the bills. 
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/d...borrowing/hire-purchase-and-conditional-sale/


----------



## FFAQ (3 July 2020)

OP exactly this happened to a friend of mine, except that he paid the full amount.  He didn't give in to the seller when she said she'd changed her mind and she totally destroyed his life. She wrecked his business and tried to destroy his marriage. Please do seek legal advice and good luck.


----------



## meleeka (3 July 2020)

I had the opposite.  I thought I was having a horse on loan only to find out when he arrived that the owner assumed I was buying him!   Luckily for me he failed the vet and I ended up with a super horse for a nominal amount.   There’s nowt as strange as horsey folk that’s for sure!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 July 2020)

Firstly , you where paying far to much for this horse .
Secondly , there’s no need for drama there’s a muddle And a situation you need out of sort it by texting or phoning her and saying of course you are upset but of course you will let her have her horse back   tell the owner to return 1k and pick it up ASAP 
You need stop being emotional about this it’s a horse you have had it a few minutes it’s not going to break your heart .
And never pay in instalments for a horse .


----------



## Widgeon (3 July 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			There is something odd going on here!  It is not normal to have a contract when you buy a horse, you get a receipt which says something like '15hh bay gelding , 9 yrs old sold  as seen with one saddle and bridle, received £xxxx with thanks'
		
Click to expand...

I had a contract when I sold my horse - I used the one from the BHS legal service and adapted it to fit the circumstances of myself and the buyer. I'd never sold a horse before and just assumed that a contract would be a good thing to have. Buyer was fine with it. So I don't think a contract necessarily indicates dodgy - I think this woman sounds barmy rather than crooked. As are so many people in the horse world!

But regardless of the contract OP, it doesn't sound like you need to be worrying about going down the legal route yet - as *Goldenstar *says, stand your ground, this woman sounds like a fruit loop. But don't let her take the horse until she's given you at least most of your money back. Personally I would always text and / or email as well as or instead of phoning, because that way you have everything in writing, and secondly she will find it harder to pressure you that way. 

Would it help to get a trusted friend or instructor involved? It may be that one phone call from someone who is clearly experienced and knowledgeable, and won't stand for her rubbish, will be enough to sort this woman out.


----------



## ycbm (3 July 2020)

The contract states that the seller can take the horse back if she is unhappy about the welfare standards to which it is being kept, which she is defining, with no refund. It's possible that this is a total scam from the outset.

It's unclear because of the staged payments whether the buyer does or does not own the horse.  The contract states that she does not,  but that may or may not be legally enforceable. 

The buyer could try and bluff this out,  but if it doesn't work then she may inadvertently have prejudiced her legal case if she then needs to sue to get her money back. 

It's a right mess and could get worse without legal guidance. If the BHS legal help is involved then the buyer should stick with their advice, as long as they've seen the full contract and got the full details. 

.


----------



## Equi (3 July 2020)

As ycbm says this could be a very well thought out scam. Get legal advise and get a vet to confirm the condition when he’s leaving.


----------



## 9tails (3 July 2020)

I haven't seen the contract, but the seller sounds a right dodgy one.  Firstly £2200 for a 24 year old ex racer?  Holy moley.  I would be surprised if you get 2 years riding from an ex racer that age.  Secondly, a contract that wraps the buyer in knots over perceived welfare grounds with no refund?  Must be a scam.


----------



## Misty 2020 (3 July 2020)

Sounds like a horse selling scam to me. The same thing happened to my friend.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 July 2020)

Poor horse if it’s a scam these people need herding off a cliff by a herd angry shetlands


----------



## Keira 8888 (3 July 2020)

This makes me so sad - poor OP, you must feel so confused and upset. It def sounds like a scam to me. And that you are dealing with a horrible vindictive woman. I personally would not want to allow her on the yard!! Unless I was surrounded by lots of strong burley friends to help you stand your ground! £1000 is a lot of money to lose and I know it must be so sad to let go of a horse that you have obviously loved having, if only for a short time. If I were you I would ask myself - what is the best outcome here? If it is to get your money back and let the horse go -  then I think you should email and tell her that unless she refunds your £1k she will not be allowed to enter the yard and will then be dealing with your lawyer if she still demands to have him back. As others have said, she simply cannot turn up on the yard and go through some comical attempt to undermine your care of him (which she will clearly try to do from the sound of things) Once she replies to that email you will a) hopefully get your £1k back or b) decide whether to proceed to getting a lawer, which I think would be imperative. I know you feel that you love the horse already, I feel so sad for you  but I PROMISE you that you will love your next horse too. Good luck and let us know how you get on. Sending you a big hug and a virtual glass (bottle?!?) of wine! Keira x


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 July 2020)

Any update OP?


----------



## FrostKitten (10 July 2020)

It's sad to hear there are people out there trying to scam others with such elderly horses, definitely overpaid. I hope you get the legal support you need OP to sort this mess out.

If it helps, for the money you are paying for this TB you could get a backed registered Irish Draught, ISH gelding or OTTB (one of the ones that never raced if you have concerns about breaking down), you'd probably be able to get a Welsh Section D or some warmblood type for the same money anywhere between 3 and 6-ish for the price assuming it's broken and maybe green(ish) but not got any competition history.


----------



## spacefaer (11 July 2020)

FrostKitten said:



			if it helps, for the money you are paying for this TB you could get a backed registered Irish Draught, ISH gelding or OTTB (one of the ones that never raced if you have concerns about breaking down), you'd probably be able to get a Welsh Section D or some warmblood type for the same money anywhere between 3 and 6-ish for the price assuming it's broken and maybe green(ish) but not got any competition history.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you finding a backed RID or ISH for  £2200?


----------



## FrostKitten (11 July 2020)

spacefaer said:



			Where are you finding a backed RID or ISH for  £2200?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen a couple advertised for £2500, definitely not normal pricing but there are a few around.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2020)

FrostKitten said:



			If it helps, for the money you are paying for this TB you could get a backed registered Irish Draught, ISH gelding or OTTB (one of the ones that never raced if you have concerns about breaking down), you'd probably be able to get a Welsh Section D or some warmblood type for the same money anywhere between 3 and 6-ish for the price assuming it's broken and maybe green(ish) but not got any competition history.
		
Click to expand...

You are way out of date on your pricing for a sound, sane, ridden horse in any of those categories except the ex racer,  sorry.


----------



## holeymoley (11 July 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Firstly , you where paying far to much for this horse .
Secondly , there’s no need for drama there’s a muddle And a situation you need out of sort it by texting or phoning her and saying of course you are upset but of course you will let her have her horse back   tell the owner to return 1k and pick it up ASAP
You need stop being emotional about this it’s a horse you have had it a few minutes it’s not going to break your heart .
And never pay in instalments for a horse .
		
Click to expand...

This about 10 thousand times over


----------



## spacefaer (11 July 2020)

FrostKitten said:



			I've seen a couple advertised for £2500, definitely not normal pricing but there are a few around.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen RID foals and yearlings for that sort of price....


----------



## FireCracker238 (28 October 2020)

Update? Been following this thread from a distance, was just wondering the outcome


----------



## Mirambeau (28 October 2020)

Horsejess2020 said:



			So this is a long story but I have been horsey all my life and wanted to purchase my first horse I had been look for a while and was approached my a lady who was looking for sell one of her horses a 24 Yr old tb gelding ex racer we agree I could view him which I did all went smoothly we had a contract where by I would pay 1000 pound upfront and pay the rest in instalments.

The horse arrived to me on the 26th on June and 2 days into me having the horse she decided she disnt want to give up ownership of him and wanted to loan him instead. She was going to come and have a chat with me in person to sort out a new agreement this HOWEVER NEVER HAPPENED this is now day 3 of having this horse who I love to pieces but I didnt agree to a full loan I agreed to a purchase which is no longer what she wants!!

Am I within my rights to have my deposit back!? I have said I want the money back she at first refused and tried to tell me I am not caring for him properly and she has welfare concerns!!

I am heartbroken.

She has now agreed to being the money but wants to check him Iver to check he's in the same condition he was when he left her and check all her tack is in the same condition.

What do u do if she refuses to give me the money??

I feel utterly stupid and it really has put me off buying again 😭😭😭😭😭
		
Click to expand...

she has made a legal contract with you.  Refuse to let her near you and take legal advise.  A verbal agreement is still legally binding.  dont let her con you


----------



## luckyoldme (28 October 2020)

Just out of intrest..how much did you agree to pay for him?
£1000 is s lot of money for a 24 year old.


----------



## JennBags (28 October 2020)

FireCracker238 said:



			Update? Been following this thread from a distance, was just wondering the outcome
		
Click to expand...

OP hasn't been on since 22 July so I doubt she'll be back.


----------

